# New Member



## akym (Sep 14, 2015)

Hello all, my name is Kym. I am new to fitness and joined IMF because I have never really done much in terms of weightlifting. My workouts have always exclusively consisted of cardio so I have a ton of questions in regards to general fitness, diet, and gear (I think that's what the supplements are referred to as).

At the risk of sounding completely naive, I admit that I am greatly concerned with safety and the risk of potential side effects. My boyfriend assures me that everything is totally fine but I want to research it myself since I have somewhat of a sensitive system in response to any type of medication. He bought both my and his gear from a friend of his who is pretty ripped and I know is always in the gym and on cycles, but when I googled the source listed on the packaging label, I learned it had been reviewed poorly on a consistent basis, so if I'm going to take anything, I want to make sure it comes from a safe and quality source.  

I will save all my questions for the forums, but thought I would give a little info about myself in my introduction.


----------



## Riles (Sep 14, 2015)

Welcome, lots of good info here, you will feel more informed by the day


----------



## the_predator (Sep 14, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## jas101 (Sep 14, 2015)

Welcome Kym. One of the benefits of a community like this is learning how to do things safe.


----------



## brazey (Sep 15, 2015)

Welcome...


----------

